# Essential RV Kit



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All, we are about to purchase our RV and are looking for the perfect list of modifications you recommend for a long trip around Europe. I was thinking:

Macerator with long (30FT) 1" hose pipe, Ive read this means you can dump at most European dumpstations? 

Inverter

Thanks for any recommendations or suggestions
J


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Felixcor*. I've been Full-Timing and touring Europe and elsewhere for the last 6 years. I've never needed a Macerator yet. However. Some do say they save a lot of hassle. 
Extras to fit or required? MMMMMMMMmmmmm. Most of the things you need are already fitted. Extra Batteries. Solar Power are what I consider a necessity. Then again. I am also a Wild-Camper (Boondocker in US speak). Sagellite/TV and Computer communication are also of necessity to us, along with some string, Silicone sealer, Gaffa tape, a screwdriver, a pair of pliers and of course a Mobile phone. Happy RV'ing. May your journies be many and your troubles few. :wink: :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Something I have found extremely useful but not essential, a 110 volt kettle, toaster, hairdryer, curling tongs etc, especially if there's no hook up and I have to depend on generator only (our genny is not geared up to power 240 volt, never had the need to mess about with it).
Oh, and a good supply of English tea bags if, like me, you like a decent cuppa! :lol: 
Happy holidaying!
Linda


----------



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes indeed Linda, a seperate trailer full of tetleys will be going with us!

JSW: I'm giving away my novice status here. Do the solar panels charge the batteries so that you can run the appliances (tv etc) from the batteries when there is no hookup?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Felixcor said:


> Yes indeed Linda, a seperate trailer full of tetleys will be going with us!
> 
> JSW: I'm giving away my novice status here. Do the solar panels charge the batteries so that you can run the appliances (tv etc) from the batteries when there is no hookup?


 8) Yes. That's why we have Solar Power and extra batteries. Only use the generator in an absolute emergency. We ARE heavy users of Electricity. The Solar power pays for itself over and over and OVER again. IMVHO. :wink:

 By the way *LC1962* (Linda). I asked on another Forum if you have access to Tri Mark Keys? Yes? No? :wink:

 Only 8 posts left before I have to leave MHF.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

" By the way LC1962 (Linda). I asked on another Forum if you have access to Tri Mark Keys? Yes? No? " 


Hi JSW

Sorry, I mustn't have been about when you posted that....drop me an email through my WWW with the serial numbers (assuming you have them to hand) and I shall make some enquiries for you...don't answer here and waste your posts   
I must change my settings on here to add my email addy :roll: 

Will be at Peterborough if you're heading there this weekend.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

For trouble free toilet emptying anywhere

http://s7.invisionfree.com/UKSB/index.php?showtopic=61

Solar, look very carefully, it costs a lot of money to get any worthwhile power and a lot more to get it reliably.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

johnsandywhite said:


> 8) Yes. That's why we have Solar Power and extra batteries. Only use the generator in an absolute emergency. We ARE heavy users of Electricity. The Solar power pays for itself over and over and OVER again. IMVHO. :wink:
> 
> ..........
> 
> Only 8 posts left before I have to leave MHF.


We'll miss you but I will try and keep the solar flag flying here.

BTW George is right about the expense to get a reliable solar system ie one that will supply your needs whatever the weather, but you probably have to factor in convenience and quietness as well. Personally I'd pay a lot for that. For any newbies you might like to read my articles

HERE ON MHF

Regards Frank


----------

